# #11 - Barenboim conducting BPO - Bruckner - Symphony No. 9



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been a fan of Barenboim for a long time. His Beethoven cycle with Staatskappele Dresden ranks alongside with Abbado's live Berliner Philharmoniker cycle as my favorite 21st Century Beethoven symphonies' cycles.

He has done a wonderous job with Mozart and Beethoven's piano sonatas and cocnertos. Of all the interpretation of Beethoven's Five Piano Concertos I've heard [and it ain't a small figure. Twelve? And couple of individual performances. Is that small? Gosh, _shouldn't_ it be?], Barenboim's take with Staatskapelle Dresden as both solost and conductor is my favorite. Its a balance of weight, clarity, articulation, sound and superb playing. RECOMMENDED. But that's not what this topic is about, is? [Note to self: Post an entry dedicated to Barenboim and why he is one of the greatest musicians and _needs _to succeed the dimwit Rattle.]

Okey that somehow spiralled downwards, where was I? Yes, this:










Truth be told, Barenboim is a Brucknerian. He truly is. Gifted interpretations and two cycle laters, we have a man whose skill shouldn't be in doubt - in my view. [That counts for something, right? _Right_? *drinks whiskey*]

Here we have yet _another _Bruckner 9. We've had plenty of those. Too many right? Karajan alone recorded these works four times. Twice on DG and twice on video - once with both Sony and DG. These are all fine interpretations worthy of recommendation on their own merit but the question that stands is: Do we need another Bruckner 9?

Short answer: No. Aside from audiophile/modern-sound fanatics, we have Bruckner 9 covered from all angles really. Tempi? Check. Versions? You bet! Different era for different ageists? Yes, sire.

Yet, more Bruckner 9 are churned out every year and...... *I'm glad*! Yes, despite all my reservations and opinions, I always enjoy a live Bruckner 9 or a modern sounding/SACD [read: fancy-schmancy abbreviations for so good, it's _placebo effect._] release. That's why I'll be listening to Haitink's Bruckner 9 with his London Symphony Orchestra later.

Back to the topic at hand - Barenboim: He respected Herr Furtwangler.... almost revered. And you can see that in this Bruckner 9. The sound produced by the strings are broad. The tempi are on the slower side, almost trying to imitate the level of spirituality of a Furtwangler performance. If that were the intentions of Barenboim, he fails for that is a feat equivalent of outrunning your shadow. Impossible.

My reverence for Furtwangler aside, this performance is a standard affair. The orchestra could probably play these works in their sleeps so the quality of high playing is no surprise. Barenboim knows the work very well too and it shows. The playing or quality of musicianship cannot be criticized. For me, personally, the broad sound of the string need some toning down. I might like 'em smooth but I ain't want them no broad. When needed, the orchestra deliver the punch - as so many other recordings do.

And that's where the problem lies for this product. In a field as crowded as recordings for Bruckner 9, this recording has no particularly noteworthy virtues. If one were on a budget and had to choose between this and Karajan's 1970s DG venture: Sure. Pick this one. It isn't bad but it isn't the _best_. At the end of the day, its up to the listener to decide.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you like du Pre/Barenboim recordings?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3356 said:


> Do you like du Pre/Barenboim recordings?


Not explored that part of the repertoire all that much.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Check it out then


----------

